# Are there any removable 4-stroke outboard brackets



## teredosn (Aug 20, 2009)

I've Garelick 71090 4-stroke mount, installed by the previous owner, on my Venture 23. My motor is an older 7.5 HP Honda 4-stroke (77 lbs).

My issue is that the mount, with the motor off, is pushing the overall length of my boat to the limit of what my marina will allow in my slip. Switching to a larger slip is not an option due to availability. (And honestly I wouldn't mind saving the charge on the extra foot of length either.)

I've been looking for a removable motor bracket that can handle a smaller 4-stroke like mine. So far the only ones I've been able to find are 2-stroke only models, such as the Garelick 71057, which I'm given to understand are not suitable due to 4-strokes having more torque than a 2-stroke even if the weight and hp fall well below the rating of the mount.

Does anyone know of removable 4-stroke mount?

Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I doubt it. The problem with removable brackets is that they facilitate outboard engine theft. Most brackets are purposely designed to be difficult to remove for this very reason. 

If you really have to remove the outboard, why not just use a heavier rail mount to stow the outboard when you're not using it.


----------



## teredosn (Aug 20, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> If you really have to remove the outboard, why not just use a heavier rail mount to stow the outboard when you're not using it.


I already plan on lugging the engine home between sails. It is the bracket, even without the outboard on it, that is still pushing the slip length.


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have seen removable brackets on both Etchells and Ultimate 20's made of large (8" or so) aluminum tubing. The stern bracket and motor mount bracket assemble like a telescope (i.e. one smaller tube inside the other) and locked together with fastpins or something. I tried to find them but no luck with pictures or mfg. Hoping someone else can help with this.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes

I dont know the brand BUT i know J29 guys with a 10HP 4st and they lift the compleat motor/bracket using a soft mount that goes around the motor so they dont lose it  

It slides into and allmost flush bracket on the hull and then moves like a normal unit


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

teredosn said:


> My issue is that the mount, with the motor off, is pushing the overall length of my boat to the limit of what my marina will allow in my slip. ---


Has your marina management actually told you that? Most marinas I'm familiar with just charge by the boat's length on deck. For instance a Catalina 22 would be charged for 22' even though it has an outboard hanging off the transom.


----------



## teredosn (Aug 20, 2009)

FSMike said:


> Has your marina management actually told you that? Most marinas I'm familiar with just charge by the boat's length on deck. For instance a Catalina 22 would be charged for 22' even though it has an outboard hanging off the transom.


Per their printed rules:

Overall Length: The expression "overall length" means a measurement in a straight line parallel to the keel from the foremost part of the vessel to the after most part, including sheer, bowsprits, bow pulpits, rudders aft of the transom, outboard motors, dinghies, and associated mounting hardware.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

FSMike said:


> Has your marina management actually told you that? Most marinas I'm familiar with just charge by the boat's length on deck. For instance a Catalina 22 would be charged for 22' even though it has an outboard hanging off the transom.


Not so in BC. The sailing co-op that we belong to was going to be charged for 32' on each of their Catalina 27's. They finally agreed to compromise at 28'.

Even though we now own a 29' Mirage, we went slightly longer on the slip, to allow for extra stuff. A hassle, but we have lots of company.

From talking to other boat owners, it seems pretty common in BC Marinas.


----------



## BRDuchin (Dec 10, 2003)

*side mount engine bracket*

Anyone know of any side mount engine bracktes that are fully removeable? I'm looking for one for an Etchells.


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

I just removed a Honda 7.5 Hp from my boat and I DO know this....I would not want to lift it on and off the transom unless I really had to, it is every bit of 77lbs. and feels heavier. You are a better man then me to even think about taking it home after every sail. I replaced my Honda with a smaller 57lb. Suzuki, and the difference in just lifting it out of the water while on the transom mount is huge. I would really wonder how many times I could do it.....before it went into the water, or I hurt myself, and I'm in good shape.
Sorry, I have nothing else to offer you.
Best of luck.
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------



## bb32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's what you're looking for:

Fulton Transom Adapter Fulton Boat Trailer Parts FTA6000134

Note that you have to buy the tilt bracket separately, which slides into this.
"The TA600 is designed for use with Fulton 1000, 1400 and 1700 series adjustable motor mounts. Just lift the motor and slide the mount bracket angles into the TA600. A conveniently placed lock pin hole allows the motor to be secured to the transom adapter. Includes all necessary stainless steel mounting hardware"

Rated for 20HP and 120# 2 stroke / 5hp 4 stroke. -> This lower 4 stroke limit is completely ridiculous, 4 strokes have LESS low end torque than 2 strokes thats why 2 strokes completely dominated dirtbike racing for 35 years. As long as you're within the weight limit I think you'll be fine, but that's up to you. I don't think a 77# 7.5 HP motor is exactly pushing the envelope here.


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

bb32 said:


> Here's what you're looking for:
> 
> Fulton Transom Adapter Fulton Boat Trailer Parts FTA6000134
> 
> Rated for 20HP and 120# 2 stroke / 5hp 4 stroke. -> This lower 4 stroke limit is completely ridiculous, 4 strokes have LESS low end torque than 2 strokes thats why 2 strokes completely dominated dirtbike racing for 35 years. As long as you're within the weight limit I think you'll be fine, but that's up to you. I don't think a 74# 7.4 HP motor is exactly pushing the envelope here.


I have to completely agree here. My 80lb. Honda sat just fine on a 2-stroke motor mount for 35 years (that is all that was available back then) and when I took the mount off the boat to clean and lube it, there was very little damage (it WAS twisted a little). I now have a 57 lb. motor on it and works even better. IF you are running a big kicker, say 10 or 15hp and a heavy boat, then sure, but if you already have a mount, don't just toss it unless it's not working.
Best of luck
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------

